# Congressman Trey Gowdy(R) SC; gives his stance on TPA & TPP



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Congressman Trey Gowdy(R) SC; discusses his stance on TPA and TPP on our local talk radio station.

VINCE COAKLEY 6 11 HOUR 1
Hour 1; 35 minutes long. Trey calls in at 16:20

VINCE COAKLEY 6 11 HOUR 2
Hour 2; 34 minutes long. Trey exits at 12:30

Much as I like him, I'm still not happy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's BS! All these Republicans are saying "Don't worry I (we) can not give the President a vote on something in the agreement if we don't like it" but what they fail to realize is we have seen them turn over like a dog wanting its belly rubbed again and again and we don't trust them. Republicans have failed this nation just as much as Obama has. Why should we trust any of them at this point!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> It's BS! All these Republicans are saying "Don't worry I (we) can not give the President a vote on something in the agreement if we don't like it" but what they fail to realize is we have seen them turn over like a dog wanting its belly rubbed again and again and we don't trust them. Republicans have failed this nation just as much as Obama has. Why should we trust any of them at this point!


Sadly, True. The guys we just elected, after stating they were going to change things and fight for the american people turned out to be nothing more then a bunch of sad pretenders. They just gave us more of the same old lip service. They are worse then the liberal Dems in that they at least let it be known they are fools.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would say that the Republican elite were bought off and the that Congress is a select club. The distinction of Democrat and Republican is just a dog and pony show for public consumption.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that the Alabama delegation is standing firm and according to this article may be able to keep this Over-reaching TPP crap from passing.

Alabama delegation could decide whether 'ObamaTrade' passes or not, here's why - Yellowhammer News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope that Alabama saves the day Slippy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Hope that Alabama saves the day Slippy.


Me too Camel, me too. On a separate but related note, Alabama has officially applied to Congress for a Convention of States;
Alabama officially applies to Congress for Convention of States - Yellowhammer News

From the article;

"The resolution passed by the Alabama Legislature strictly limits the purpose of the proposed convention to three areas:

1) Imposing fiscal restraints on the federal government through a balanced budget amendment;
2) limiting the power and jurisdiction of the federal government; and
3) implementing term limits on federal elected officials.

The fourth state in the Union to complete the application, Alabama's resolution calls on a Convention of the Sates to "propose amendments that would impose fiscal restraints on the federal government, limit the power and jurisdiction of the federal government, and limit the terms of office for its officials and for members of congress."

This is most certainly "Slippy Approved"!

Alabama, Alabama, We will aye be true to thee,
From thy Southern shores where groweth,
By the sea thy orange tree.
To thy Northern vale where floweth,
Deep blue the Tennessee,
Alabama, Alabama, we will aye be true to thee!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

From what I have been able to ascertain , this is a bad deal for the american people. Not to mention that it puts more power in the Presidency, Oblunder in particular, and that it diminishes our sovereignty as a nation. Anything being negotiated and not shown the american public can only end badly.


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

Remember NAFTA? TPP is that on STEROIDS.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Unfortunately most of the conversation is well beyond my scope. 
I did however love the display of personal responsibility exhibited at the onset of the first call. "My office, my responsibility" LOVE that trait.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

TPP can't be bad... Most of the Republican congress (house and senate) are trying to get it passed. The democrats are the ones fighting it!

There's more proof that voting for the lesser of two evils is still EVIL!

Vote Libertarian!


----------

